# BBC to broadcast Ofcom's findings about Pedigree Dogs Exposed



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

From Dog World, January 1st Edition:

_The BBC is to broadcast a summary of Ofcom's findings regarding unfair treatment contained in the program "Pedigree Dogs Exposed" on January 11th at 9pm on BBC1._

About time! They've tried to avoid doing it long enough.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

What's about the Pedigree Dogs? I'm confused.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh i missed it, does anyone know if and when it will be repeated?*


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

jan. found this .

In a statement, Ofcom said that the BBC documentary had shown no "unfairness to the Kennel Club in the editing of the programme and that the Kennel Club was not deceived about the purpose of the programme". 

It added that programme makers had given the Kennel Club an "appropriate and timely opportunity to respond" to some of the allegations. 

However, it ruled that the organisation had not been given a "proper opportunity to respond to an allegation about eugenics and a comparison with Hitler and the Nazi Party, or an allegation that it covered up the nature of an operation carried out on a Crufts Best in Show winner". 

The Kennel Club made five complaints in total, four of which were rejected. 

In its statement, Ofcom said: "The club's fifth area of complaint was that it was not given an appropriate opportunity to respond to 15 specific allegations. 

"Ofcom has found that the club was treated unfairly in four of those 15". 

Complaints were also made by the Rhodesian Ridgeback Club of Great Britain, the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Club, and dog breeders Mr Michael Randall and Mrs Virginia Barwell. 

The programme accused the Rhodesian Ridgeback Club of Great Britain of not doing all it could about a condition called Dermoid Sinus. 

Ofcom said that the documentary "did not fairly represent the research on the subject". 

The programme was also ruled "unfair" to Cavalier King Charles Spaniel breeder Mrs Virginia Barwell. 

The media regulator ordered the BBC to broadcast a summary of its adjudication. 

Crufts will be shown on Channel 4 from 2010.


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Don't think an apology was needed. Do the animals that suffer because of these people get one? Have the KC intervened and changed the breeding policies to prevent further animal suffering??? NO!!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

ally said:


> Don't think an apology was needed. Do the animals that suffer because of these people get one? Have the KC intervened and changed the breeding policies to prevent further animal suffering??? NO!!!


Ally, you obviously know very little about the Kennel Club and what it does and hence your statement is wrong.

The Kennel Club does not have "breeding policies". Breed clubs create their own breed standards, which the Kennel Club then ratifies (or not if they think they are detrimental to the health of the breed). ALL breed standards have been overhauled and the new revised editions have been in place since April 2009.

May I respectfully suggest that instead of believing programs like Pedigree Dogs Exposed, you look at this site The home for dog owners and those working with dogs - The Kennel Club and read the truth about not only what the Kennel Club is doing now, but also what it has been doing for years and what its plans are for the future.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Ally, you obviously know very little about the Kennel Club and what it does and hence your statement is wrong.
> 
> The Kennel Club does not have "breeding policies". Breed clubs create their own breed standards, which the Kennel Club then ratifies (or not if they think they are detrimental to the health of the breed). ALL breed standards have been overhauled and the new revised editions have been in place since April 2009.
> 
> May I respectfully suggest that instead of believing programs like Pedigree Dogs Exposed, you look at this site The home for dog owners and those working with dogs - The Kennel Club and read the truth about not only what the Kennel Club is doing now, but also what it has been doing for years and what its plans are for the future.


I do so agree with you-rep point for that:thumbsup:


----------

